# Showjumping OTTB. Take that WBs.



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

Fear the mega crossrail! Lol this guys name is Licorice, an OTTB I had for around two years and now belongs to one of my students. I think he's a stunning example of what off the track guys can do :] He's one KILLER in the jump off, let me tell you. Maybe not fast enough for the track but fast enough to almost always hit the top three.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Before WBs became the horse du jour, TBs were the only game in town when it came to jumping.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

cute horse !!

i dont understand the wb remark though...


----------



## alexx (Jun 9, 2010)

well warmbloods over rule  but he goes alright


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I love OTTBs! He's a nice looking boy!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd love to see him in a Jump Off against my OTTB 

He's lovely, but I'm surrounded by OTTB's - they are a dime a dozen around here who are doing everything from Hunters, Jumpers and Eventing. Your guy would fit right in here, and very cute.

He's got a nice jump, but why is his ears back so much?


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

He likes encouragement, so I and his new owner talk to him a lot over the course. Lots of 'good boy's and 'easyyyyy boy's lol. They're not pinned back, just flipped back to listen. 

Also yes they've become quite popular around here as well, however very few of them fall into really good hands so you see a lot of crazy hot horses in the jumper rings. Jumping madly and dangerously, but they're fast so a lot the time they win. *sigh*


----------



## wildberryxX3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Gorgeous horse! I wish more people by me put that kind of work into OTTBs!

Here they just "rehab" them so they don't take off, then put children on them and teach them to jump. Great, right?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking good! I've had plenty of 'dud' ottb's and was a bit over them when looking for my last horse, as I'm very much into dressage, I was after another WB. Turns out I fell in love with ANOTHER ottb, and he is now commonly mistaken for a wb, he's built like a tank and moves beeeaaaautifully! 
Most of the Australian Olympic eventing team are made up of ottb's, and just check out how many times we've won or placed very highly 
One of my favourite local horses at the moment, is another ottb. He raced, then evented to CCI **, and then went down the dressage road, is now competing and winning at PSG/Inter 1, at a state AND national level, beating the pants off many IMPORTED wb's!

Pfffff to those who say ottb's are not ever going to be as good as a wb


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

Kayty I ADORE your ottb, greys are a weakness for me and I've seen pictures of him around the forum, he does look more like a WB XD I have a very good friend whose a serious dressage rider and I had him ride Lic (his full name is Licorice, can't remember what his racename was) when I got him early on as I'll admit my dressage isn't superb and I figured a better dressage rider on him would do him good. Licorice **** near killed him lol, Joe (friend) likes his Andalusian, his Wesphalian, and his Hanoverian ;D


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you *blushes* he's my special boy  Just hoping like hell that he comes sound soon 

Hahahaha yes it takes a different kind of rider to ride a TB. I started out on the Wb's and cross breeds and it certainly took a while to get used to a TB. The WB's can be very tense and very sensitive as well, and I adore them - they're still a favourite of mine for dressage, no doubt about that - but the tb's are a different type of sensitive. I find that you either get on with them or you don't. I've grown to love them, I used to hate them. I had an 'electric bum' when I started riding them, but I've now learnt how to use that to my advantage.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

He's definitely a cutieee. :] 
Very nice jump over fences, but I would 100% always choose my warmblood over a TB anyday haha. ;]


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Thoroughbreds for the win! Your horse is beautiful. :wink:


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

OH did I mention that he kills in Hunter?




























Annnd another jump picture I found:









Some silliness:









Some prettiness:

















Ignore the pelham, I only had him in it for a short time. He rides totally safe in a loose ring right now with his new owner *is proud*

EDIT: Anyone else find his random bleach spot cute? lol he had it when I got him, I have no idea what it is or what its from.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Very nice pictures


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> Most of the Australian Olympic eventing team are made up of ottb's, and just check out how many times we've won or placed very highly :grin:


TB's still rule the sport in all countries  because they kick patootie  The issue is that TB's can be too fine boned, and the wear and tear that our mounts go through during this sport, can be quite hardcore on TB's bodies...ending up with shin splints and all that other whooie...so by adding a bit of WB or Draft into the mix, makes a thicker mount, still with the attributes of TB's.

What's becoming more popular are the 3/4 TB and 1/4 WB or 1/4 Draft - so that the horse is still built like a TB and still has quite alot of the TB traits - while having the benefit of being just a bit thicker, so that they can withhold the wear and tear of the sport....so in sense, lasting longer. But TB's are still *very* prevelant in the sport of Eventing


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Haha i ride an OTTB and he is five and lazy as heck but randomly he will go all rodeo horse on me... But i have a warmblood and that thing can move! And jump... and event... and do dressage (eventually.....)


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i find people are more breed-snobby with their tbs than with warmbloods -but thats just my experience. 

people also like to breed draft or wb into a tb for their mind.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

To be honest, I don't think I've ever encountered anyone in person who is "breed snobby". Most that I've been around are very open minded about all breeds, I've never met anyone who's thought they were more superior because they had a WB, TB, Arab, Appendix, Shetland Pony, Irish Sport Horse, Fresian, QH or any other breed. 

I find the opinions esculate on forums, and that's where I was introduced to "Breed snobbery". 

Thoroughbreds are very prevelant here, they dominate over any other breed here in all english disciplines and they dominate here in Hunters, Jumpers, Eventing and whatever else you can think of - but not because they are the "must have breed" but because they are a dime a dozen here. They are everywhere.

Seeing a TB do Jumpers and Hunters and do well, isn't new for me - since I see it all the time.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i know a lot of people, even some trainers, who look down on anything that isnt a tb. one lady will only look at tbs when looking for a horse for a client - even when the horse is way too much for the client. some of my friends who event tell people their horses are tbs, even though they are appendix, so other girls wont look down on them for not having a tb. its really stupid and pointless, but it is there. 

i agree too that its no new thing to see tbs excelling in jumping disciplines. i personally prefer a tb crossed with something heavier, but i love tbs in general.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

That's too bad, just shows the ignorance. I say so long as the horse can do what you want, and enjoys doing what you want - regardless of the breed, go with it. If there is compatability, then all the power to you. I couldn't care if you were on a mule - an equine companion is an equine companion.

I'm fortunate to have a thick TB. Most are surprised when they hear he is a full TB because of how "thicker" he is in compareson to most TB's. They think he has draft in him, or is an Irish Sport Horse.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Well i think the warmblood thing has to go with rich people cause lord know you will pay 10,000 more dollars because 'OMG its a warmblood out of blah blah blah' I know thats how it tends to be with hunter/jumper and dressage, thats why i event! Sure i have a warmblood cross and she is awesome but most of my friends have OTTBs and they are cool too! I think eventing is really the only sport where you can get to the top on a OTTB, hay look at GIn and Juice! And in eventing you have to be down to earth and hard core lol so OTTB are more accepted there...


----------

